
LinkedIn reveals new desktop design - smcgraw
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/linkedin-desktop-redesign
======
makecheck
Seems to be at least twice as slow (just how it “feels”). Nearly-blank pages
and loading indicators everywhere. What is it about “modern” web design that
does this?

